# Fast Performance Internal 1 TB HDD



## adikumar2010 (Aug 15, 2015)

I was using 750GB WD Black Cavier in my desktop which stopped working. My desktop is 5 years old, so I don't want to buy very expensive new internal HDD/SSD coz in few months desktop components will start to die out like CPU, Motherboard, GPU, etc.. 1 by 1. And I don't have plan to rebuild it or upgrade.


I want to buy a HDD which is fast & can be used with laptop later on (by buying casing and adapter) as my plan is to buy new gaming laptop after my desktop dies. Can you plz recommend me 1 TB HDD with high transfer speeds. Budget is around 4k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

WD Caviar Blue 1TB -4,189.

Link:WD Blue WD10EZEX 1 TB Internal Hard Drive - WD : Flipkart.com


----------



## $hadow (Aug 15, 2015)

GO with WD blue or green if on tight budget. But I would still prefer blue.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Aug 16, 2015)

*Some suggested me this, can you help me out in this *

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you wish to continue using the drive in a laptop then you can buy a laptop drive (mech or ssd) now itself and use a hard disk mounting bracket (about rs. 100 to 350) until the desktop dies.
also, when you migrate your drive from the desktop to a laptop and it's being used as the primary drive, then you will have to format it so your data will need to be backed up elsewhere.
i should point out that the laptop will already have a hard disk in it so don't ignore the ssd option as it can be used in place of an optical drive (in tandem with a traditional drive) in a laptop.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*My reply:*
The gaming laptop that I will buy will have SSD 128/256GB for OS booting and all. If I buy laptop HDD 2.5". Can I use that in the laptop? Or can I convert it into USB portable external drive buy putting it in a casing (not sure if SATA can be converted into USB port) and buying power adaptor for it. What's the best solution ?

And which one will be the best 2TB HDD for laptop which I can use in my deskop temporarily with the help of mounting brackets for 1-2 years


----------



## DK_WD (Aug 17, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> The gaming laptop that I will buy will have SSD 128/256GB for OS booting and all. If I buy laptop HDD 2.5". Can I use that in the laptop? Or can I convert it into USB portable external drive buy putting it in a casing (not sure if SATA can be converted into USB port) and buying power adaptor for it. What's the best solution ?
> 
> And which one will be the best 2TB HDD for laptop which I can use in my deskop temporarily with the help of mounting brackets for 1-2 years



Hi [MENTION=36526]adikumar2010[/MENTION],

I'd like to add the word on it. In my opinion, there will be no issue, if you use the 2.5 inch HDD as internal storage or external storage with the enclosure as long as is supported by SATA.

Just a suggestion, If you are looking for the high warranty and you don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black² HDD is the best option.

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Black² HDD:

Support Answers    

Take a look on the following link, maybe you will get the more options for the 2.5 HDD for your laptop:

Support Answers 

Good luck.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Aug 18, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> *Some suggested me this, can you help me out in this *
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If you wish to continue using the drive in a laptop then you can buy a laptop drive (mech or ssd) now itself and use a hard disk mounting bracket (about rs. 100 to 350) until the desktop dies.
> ...



yes you can do that.

also, sata can be easily converted into usb. just get a sata to usb converter or a 2.5 hdd enclosure (bet Rs.250-500)


----------

